# address not listed for hostname



## redi78 (12. Nov. 2011)

Hallo Leute,

bisher habe ich meine E-Mails unverschlüsselt abgerufen bzw. versendet. Ich habe eben Thunderbird auf die verschlüsselte Variante umgestellt. Empfangen funktioniert tatdellos. Nur das Versenden funktinoiert nicht.

Folgende Fehlermeldung:

```
Nov 12 13:56:49 rdssrv1 postfix/smtpd[14115]: warning: 85.126.193.250: address not listed for hostname rdssrv1.rds360.at
Nov 12 13:56:49 rdssrv1 postfix/smtpd[14115]: connect from unknown[85.126.193.250]
```
Habt ihr eine Idee?

lg redi78


----------



## redi78 (13. Nov. 2011)

Hier meine main.cf:


```
alias_database = hash:/etc/aliases, hash:/var/lib/mailman/data/aliases
alias_maps = hash:/etc/aliases, hash:/var/lib/mailman/data/aliases
append_dot_mydomain = no
biff = no
body_checks = regexp:/etc/postfix/body_checks
broken_sasl_auth_clients = yes
config_directory = /etc/postfix
content_filter = amavis:[127.0.0.1]:10024
header_checks = regexp:/etc/postfix/header_checks
html_directory = /usr/share/doc/postfix/html
inet_interfaces = all
mailbox_size_limit = 0
message_size_limit = 0
mime_header_checks = regexp:/etc/postfix/mime_header_checks
mydestination = rdssrv1.rds360.at, localhost, localhost.localdomain
myhostname = rdssrv1.rds360.at
mynetworks = 127.0.0.0/8 [::1]/128
myorigin = /etc/mailname
nested_header_checks = regexp:/etc/postfix/nested_header_checks
owner_request_special = no
proxy_read_maps = $local_recipient_maps $mydestination $virtual_alias_maps $virtual_alias_domains $virtual_mailbox_maps $virtual_mailbox_domains $relay_recipient_maps $relay_domains $canonical_maps $sender_canonical_maps $recipient_canonical_maps $relocated_maps $transport_maps $mynetworks $virtual_mailbox_limit_maps
readme_directory = /usr/share/doc/postfix
receive_override_options = no_address_mappings
recipient_delimiter = +
relay_domains = mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_relaydomains.cf
relay_recipient_maps = mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_relayrecipientmaps.cf
relayhost =
smtp_tls_session_cache_database = btree:${data_directory}/smtp_scache
smtpd_banner = $myhostname ESMTP $mail_name (Ubuntu)
smtpd_client_message_rate_limit = 100
smtpd_client_restrictions = check_client_access mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_client.cf
smtpd_recipient_restrictions = permit_mynetworks, permit_sasl_authenticated, check_recipient_access mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_recipient.cf, reject_unauth_destination
smtpd_sasl_auth_enable = yes
smtpd_sasl_authenticated_header = yes
smtpd_sender_restrictions = check_sender_access mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_sender.cf
smtpd_tls_cert_file = /etc/postfix/smtpd.cert
smtpd_tls_key_file = /etc/postfix/smtpd.key
smtpd_tls_security_level = may
smtpd_tls_session_cache_database = btree:${data_directory}/smtpd_scache
smtpd_use_tls = yes
transport_maps = proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_transports.cf
virtual_alias_domains =
virtual_alias_maps = proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_forwardings.cf, proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_email2email.cf, hash:/var/lib/mailman/data/virtual-mailman
virtual_gid_maps = static:5000
virtual_mailbox_base = /var/vmail
virtual_mailbox_domains = proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_domains.cf
virtual_mailbox_maps = proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_mailboxes.cf
virtual_transport = maildrop
virtual_uid_maps = static:5000
```


----------



## iddQQp (14. Nov. 2011)

Hast du in der master.cf smtps aktiviert bzw die Kommentare entfernt ?


----------



## Till (14. Nov. 2011)

Außerdem überprüfe bitte mal die /etc/hosts Datei, sie sollte folgende zeile enthalten:

85.126.193.250 rdssrv1.rds360.at


----------



## redi78 (15. Nov. 2011)

Hallo Leute,

also die master.cf hat folgenden Inhalt:

#                                                                                # Postfix master process configuration file.  For details on the format          # of the file, see the master(5) manual page (command: "man 5 master").          #                                                                                # Do not forget to execute "postfix reload" after editing this file.             #                                                                                # ==========================================================================     # service type  private unpriv  chroot  wakeup  maxproc command + args           #               (yes)   (yes)   (yes)   (never) (100)                            # ==========================================================================     smtp      inet  n       -       -       -       -       smtpd                    #submission inet n       -       -       -       -       smtpd                   #  -o smtpd_tls_security_level=encrypt                                           #  -o smtpd_sasl_auth_enable=yes                                                 #  -o smtpd_client_restrictions=permit_sasl_authenticated,reject                 #  -o milter_macro_daemon_name=ORIGINATING                                       smtps     inet  n       -       -       -       -       smtpd                      -o smtpd_tls_wrappermode=yes                                                   #  -o smtpd_sasl_auth_enable=yes                                                 #  -o smtpd_client_restrictions=permit_sasl_authenticated,reject                 #  -o milter_macro_daemon_name=ORIGINATING                                       #628       inet  n       -       -       -       -       qmqpd                   pickup    fifo  n       -       -       60      1       pickup                   cleanup   unix  n       -       -       -       0       cleanup


Ich erhalte folgende Fehlermeldung in ISPConfig:

```
Nov 13 09:53:49 rdssrv1 postfix/master[3040]: fatal: /etc/postfix/master.cf: line 22: inet service cannot be private
```



> Außerdem überprüfe bitte mal die /etc/hosts Datei, sie sollte folgende zeile enthalten:
> 
> 85.126.193.250 rdssrv1.rds360.at


ist korrekt eingetragen.

Danke und lg,
redi78


----------



## iddQQp (15. Nov. 2011)

Bitte poste nochmals deine master.cf in einem *Codeblock *und* unternander*.


----------



## redi78 (15. Nov. 2011)

sorry:


```
#
# Postfix master process configuration file.  For details on the format
# of the file, see the master(5) manual page (command: "man 5 master").
#
# Do not forget to execute "postfix reload" after editing this file.
#
# ==========================================================================
# service type  private unpriv  chroot  wakeup  maxproc command + args
#               (yes)   (yes)   (yes)   (never) (100)
# ==========================================================================
smtp      inet  n       -       -       -       -       smtpd
#submission inet n       -       -       -       -       smtpd
#  -o smtpd_tls_security_level=encrypt
#  -o smtpd_sasl_auth_enable=yes
#  -o smtpd_client_restrictions=permit_sasl_authenticated,reject
#  -o milter_macro_daemon_name=ORIGINATING
smtps     inet  n       -       -       -       -       smtpd
  -o smtpd_tls_wrappermode=yes
#  -o smtpd_sasl_auth_enable=yes
#  -o smtpd_client_restrictions=permit_sasl_authenticated,reject
#  -o milter_macro_daemon_name=ORIGINATING
#628       inet  n       -       -       -       -       qmqpd
pickup    fifo  n       -       -       60      1       pickup
cleanup   unix  n       -       -       -       0       cleanup
qmgr      fifo  n       -       n       300     1       qmgr
#qmgr     fifo  n       -       -       300     1       oqmgr
tlsmgr    unix  -       -       -       1000?   1       tlsmgr
rewrite   unix  -       -       -       -       -       trivial-rewrite
bounce    unix  -       -       -       -       0       bounce
defer     unix  -       -       -       -       0       bounce
```


----------



## iddQQp (16. Nov. 2011)

```
#  -o smtpd_sasl_auth_enable=yes
```
in


```
-o smtpd_sasl_auth_enable=yes
```
danch den Dienst stoppen und starten: /etc/init.d/postfix stop && /etc/init.d/postfix start


----------



## redi78 (16. Nov. 2011)

Ups, hab ich übersehen. Danke!

lg Rene


----------

